# FreeBSD 10.0 - all ports are broken



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

After a fresh install of FreeBSD 1.0 i386, I could not use make install anymore. For all packages, it was ending with a message about vulnerability, even showing 0 vulnerabilities. After a short debug, the problem seems to be with the following code

```
if [ -f "/var/db/pkg/vuln.xml" ]; then
  if [ -n "yes" ]; then
    if [ -x "/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static" ]; then
      vlist=`/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static audit "kde-4.10.5_1"`;
    elif [ "kde" = "pkg" ]; then
      vlist="";
    else
      echo "===> Unable to check vuln database as pkg(8) is missing";
      exit 1;
    fi;
  elif [ -x "/usr/local/sbin/portaudit" ]; then
    vlist=`/usr/local/sbin/portaudit -X 14 "kde-4.10.5_1" 2>&1 | grep -vE '^[0-9]+ problem\(s\) found.' || true`;
  else
    echo "===> portaudit database exists, however, portaudit is not installed!";
  fi;
  if [ -n "$vlist" ]; then
    echo "===> kde-4.10.5_1 has known vulnerabilities:";
    echo "$vlist";
    echo "=> Please update your ports tree and try again.";
    exit 1;
  fi;
fi
```
The only solution was to remove the audit.xlm file.
Example

```
root@h0000003:/usr/ports/shells/osh # make install
===>  osh-20120604 has known vulnerabilities:
0 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/shells/osh
root@h0000003:/usr/ports/shells/osh # ls -lad /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  4342976 Aug 27 11:37 /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 6, 2014)

Deinstall ports-mgmt/portaudit. The tool for this on FreeBSD-10.0 is `pkg audit`.


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

A little bit hard to de-install something that was not installed ...

```
root@h0000003:~ # pkg install portaudit
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'portaudit' have been found in the repositories
root@h0000003:~ # pkg install ports-mgmt/portaudit
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'ports-mgmt/portaudit' have been found in the repositories
```


```
root@h0000003:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit # make install
===>  portaudit-0.6.1 use 'pkg audit' instead.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit
```


```
root@h0000003:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit # find /usr -name 'portaudit*'
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db/database/portaudit.xml
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db/database/portaudit.xlist
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db/database/portaudit.txt
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db/database/portaudit2vuxml.pl
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit-db/files/portaudit2vuxml.awk
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit/files/portaudit.1
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit/files/portaudit.conf
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit/files/portaudit.sh
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit/files/portaudit.pubkey
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit/files/portaudit-cmd.sh
```
Also, /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static is installed, so evidentl the code should *not* execute portaudit.

```
root@h0000003:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portaudit # ls -la  /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  4342976 Aug 27 11:37 /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm confused. You say your ports are broken but, in one of your posts, you talk about packages. Do you know there is a difference between ports and packages?


----------



## afberendsen (Sep 6, 2014)

You asked about `portaudit`. I just showed that it is not installed.
If your question is related to this page https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html, then I am back to *ports*. 
Initially, the installation (`make install`) was going well. Not only install, but mostly the *fetch*. 
I had *x11* and *gnome2* installed w/o any problems. 
After installing something which I do not remember what, I began having problems with the builds.
Let's focus on *ports* nad forget about `pkg install`.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 6, 2014)

It doesn't look like shells/osh has been version 20120604 since 3 Jun this year.  Whatever is going on has probably already been fixed.  Update your ports tree with `portsnap fetch update` and try to install again.  Post the output if you are still seeing issues.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 6, 2014)

> After installing something which I do not remember what


You can look with `sudo grep installed /var/log/messages | grep -v deinstalled` what it was.


----------

